
Eighty-Four Spellings of Amelia Earhart-Insights from 1M Trivia Responses - cwal37
https://www.watercoolertrivia.com/blog/insights
======
cowllin
Thanks for posting! I'm the author of the article. We're sitting on over a
million trivia responses and I'm sure there's much more interesting digging to
be done. Happy to pay an aspiring data scientist to go spelunking for more fun
facts if they'd like :)

